# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كلمة افتتاحية تعريفية بمناسبة إنشاء مجلس تهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس

## مجلس المشرفين

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه وبعد:

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فإن العلوم والمعارف مراتب متفاوتة ومنازل متباينة، وكل فرع من فروع العلم والمعرفة يستمد فضله ومنزلته من رتبة غايته وفضل مقصوده وعِظم الثمرة المرجوة في نهايته
وإن من أفضل العلوم وأشرفها علم إصلاح السلوك ومعالجة القلوب وتهذيب النفوس
فهو علم أجمع أهل الشريعة وغيرهم على فضله وعلو رتبته بين علوم الشرع فاعتنوا به غاية الاعتناء وأثنوا عليه غاية الثناء وجعلوا كثيرا من الوسائل والطاعات والقرب وبعض العلوم وسيلة لتحصيل ثمرته وطريقا موصلا إليها
وما ذلك إلا لعظم ثمرته وشرف غايته وهو إصلاح القلب وتعبيده لمولاه وترقيته في منازل العبادات والقرب وتخليصه وتنقيته من ضد هذه المنازل والرتب

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ولما رأينا شرف هذا العلم ووجدنا كثيرا من أهل العصر وطلبة العلم غفل عنه وقدم غيره مما هو دونه عليه
أحب إخوانكم *في إدارة المجلس العلمي من موقع الألوكة* أن يفتحوا  هذا المجلس باسم مجلس:

تهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوسليكون منارة في تعليم هذا العلم وتعلمه وحث الطلبة على الاعتناء به.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ثم لما كان هذا العلم اعتنى به أكثر من غيرهم بعضُ أهل الجهل والبدع من المتصوفة وغيرهم حتى بات عَلَما عليهم ُيعرف بهم في كثير من المناطق والمناهج
كان حسنا ولازما أن نبين منهجنا في هذا المجلس تخصيصا وإبرازا له عن المنهج العام للموقع والذي يستفاد من شروط التسجيل فيه .

فمعالم هذا المنهج باختصار لأن الموضع لا يناسب البسط والتفصيل:
1. أن هذا العلم علم من علوم الشرع الشريفة، وهو  من العلوم المحمودة الصحيحة غير المبتدعة، وهو أيضا علم أصيل من علوم السلف.
2. عدم السماح بنشر بدع الصوفية التي زادوها على طريقة أئمة هذا العلم المخالفة للكتاب والسنة وهدي أهل هذا العلم الأوائل.

وفي ختام هذه الكلمة الموجزة نسأل الله الكريم المن بالإخلاص فإنه موجب الخلاص  وأن يجعل هذا المجلس مجلسا مباركا نافعا للأمة الإسلامية أجمع
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد والحمد لله أولا وآخرا.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
خطوة طيبة ومميزة ، من إدارة مميزة !
وفقكم الله إلى كل خير يا أفاضل وحفظكم الرحمن من كل سوء .
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مبارك لكم ولأعضاء المجلس هذا القسم 
أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع به ...
آمين

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم .. وجزاكم كل خير
وجعل ما تقدمون في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## ام زاهيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ..... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## خوله عيادة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اشكركم بشدة لاختيار هذا الموضوع 
فهو موضوع يستحق التركيز علية (لان النفس هى المسؤل الاول عن اتباع الهوى اورفضة والله تعالى يقول (واما من نهى النفس عن الهوى فان الجنة هى الماوى )وهذة النفس قد تكون امارة بالسوء فلندافعها اتباعا لقولة تعالى ولولا دفع الله  الناس  للناس لفسدت الارض ) فهيا  يا احبتى لنحارب النفس الامارة بالسوء وننعم بنفس مطمئنة اصلها ثابت (القران العظيم ) وفرعها فى السماء

----------


## نضال مشهود

شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم

----------


## ام زاهيه

جزاك الله خير.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحنبلي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

